# burton dry ride hoodies



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have one and it honestly doesn't make a difference. its still cotton, and i think the outer coating is gone after the first wash.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

under armour hoodies are where its at for spring days.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> i have one and it honestly doesn't make a difference. its still cotton, and i think the outer coating is gone after the first wash.


Some Burton hoodies have a fleece backing like mine. So it's cotton and fleece. 

I have one and it's great. Cant go wrong for $50.

@Spaz: you really don't have to wash hoodies unless you sweat a lot or get them dirty. When you do wash it, just use mild detergent on gentle cycle with cold water. You can also buy some water repellent spray. Works like a charm for me (when I do wash mine).

You should also look at smartwool, Patagonia, and belly Hanson. Great gear from those companies.


----------

